# Getting excited about new kids!



## mdavenport121 (Dec 2, 2012)

I've got two mommas that are pretty close. I keep thinking any day now, but I've been thinking that for a week. I'm pretty sure in the next couple of weeks.

*This is Granny. *
I bought her this past June. She was in pretty bad shape when I bought her (she was cheap), I honestly thought she might die. I got her looking good and healthy. I put her with a buck in July. The previous owners told me she was about 3 years old and has never kidded.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 2, 2012)

Uh I think she just * might* kid for you.


----------



## mdavenport121 (Dec 2, 2012)

This is Oreo.

I've had her since August of 2011. She kidded in the middle of May, but when her kid was 3 weeks old it died in a freak storm. The wind blew over my fire pit onto the kid. I've learned my lesson to keep my fire pit put up. I put her back with the buck in July when I put Granny in. I'm hoping for two. She just had one in May and she is already bigger than she was in May.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2012)

Gotta say this is really encouraging for me. Thanks for posting these pics.

I have a first-freshener that still has 2 1/2 months to go and she is huge, not fat, huge out to the sides like your girl. I was wondering about her today, like is she gonna make it that long. So seeing this says...yep!

I'm excited to see what and how many your girl has. Sorry about the kid you lost, that had to be devastating. 


Do you know when she is due or just sometime in Dec?


----------



## mdavenport121 (Dec 2, 2012)

I put her with the buck the first of July, but I don't know what day she bred. She's been this big for about a month now. I'm excited, but I've seen no discharge, so it may be a couple of weeks.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 4, 2012)

They are gonna 'plode!


----------



## mdavenport121 (Dec 8, 2012)

Pawing the ground has commenced for Granny!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 8, 2012)

WOW look at how big they are! Good luck!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## 2goats8kids (Dec 9, 2012)

Ooo boy, goat baby watch. This reminds me of when I used to hang out on birth boards


----------



## meme (Dec 9, 2012)

How, they really are going to explode!!! I can't even imagine my Rachel looking that HUGE. I see babies in the near future!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Dec 9, 2012)

Good luck! I love kidding time too, all mine are due, and in fact started popping them out this morning.


----------



## TGreenhut (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## mdavenport121 (Dec 14, 2012)

Still waiting.


----------



## mdavenport121 (Dec 17, 2012)

Oreo had her kids this morning. The red head is a girl and the black head is a boy. It's not a good picture. I came home to check this morning from work and everything looked good. I'll try to get better pictures on Wednesday. They are doing good this evening.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yay! Congrats on the new kids!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay!  Congrats   I'm shocked that Granny didn't go first...she is huge!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 18, 2012)

Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## bigmike (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats, at least we know that Oreo isn't going to explode...


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Missy (Dec 18, 2012)

Hurray! Congrats!


----------



## KLScaprines (Dec 18, 2012)

congrats!!! healthy babies and mama is all we can hope for!!!


----------



## mdavenport121 (Dec 18, 2012)

I feel terrible for Granny. She is looking miserable. I hope she has multiples, not really for my sake, but if she is gonna get that big she needs to be rewarded. Her udder is the size of a basketball.


----------



## Missy (Dec 19, 2012)

mdavenport121 said:
			
		

> I feel terrible for Granny. She is looking miserable. I hope she has multiples, not really for my sake, but if she is gonna get that big she needs to be rewarded. Her udder is the size of a basketball.


Is she showing any other signs yet?


----------



## mdavenport121 (Dec 19, 2012)

Here are better pictures of Oreo and her kids.












Here is Granny. I haven't noticed any discharge yet.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 19, 2012)

mdavenport121 said:
			
		

> Here are better pictures of Oreo and her kids.
> 
> http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a512/davenportgoats/Oreo2012_Dec19_2_zps549306d8.jpg
> 
> ...


Granny needs a wide load sign!  I bet she has at least twins, though trips wouldn't be a surprise. Not seeing boom on her udder yet so I think she has a little longer to go.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 19, 2012)

Very cute!  Momma looks very please with herself and those babies.


----------



## mdavenport121 (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's the daddy. He's about 19 months old.


----------



## mdavenport121 (Dec 19, 2012)

Granny's utter is pretty soft still. I don't have a lot of experience with goats, I just take my knowledge from cows and know her utter should get tight right before kidding.


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 20, 2012)

nice looking buck,still waiting on granny!:


----------



## mdavenport121 (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope Granny has hers in the next 24 hours. I'm going to my brother's Saturday morning for Christmas and won't return until Sunday afternoon.:/

She had some discharge this evening. Her teats are a lot more swollen. I think we are getting close.

Oreo is a good mom. Hasn't had any trouble in her first two kiddings and is very protective of her kids. I think I will keep her for a while. She showed no signs of labor at 6:00 that morning when I checked her the day she kidded. She had the first one by 10:30 that morning.

Just checked on granny. Still discharging and acting funny. Maybe tonight or tomorrow. I sure hope so!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 21, 2012)

mdavenport121 said:
			
		

> Here are better pictures of Oreo and her kids.
> 
> http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a512/davenportgoats/Oreo2012_Dec19_2_zps549306d8.jpg
> 
> ...


I have to say, Your goats are WAY prettier from the front end!!   Very cute babies! Mom does look very proud. Good luck with Granny.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Dec 23, 2012)

Did she kid yet?


----------



## mdavenport121 (Dec 23, 2012)

She kidded Sunday morning. Twin does. She's not letting them nurse. I bottle fed both of them this afternoon after milking her. I got about 32 oz out of her tonight, so I'll be using that to feed them. One finally took to a bottle this evening. The other one I am having to force it to take the bottle.


----------



## mdavenport121 (Dec 24, 2012)

At 11 PM I fed them again. One took 6 OZ like a champion! I was feeding them out in the barn. The second little girl wasn't acting like she wanted to suck. She was shivering. I brought her inside held her four about 10 minutes to warm her up. She didn't take it at first, but then figured it out and took all 6 oz. I'll give it again about 5 AM and see how they are doing. Hopefully in about a week they will be big enough to take on momma.


----------



## Lamancha Acres Dairy Goat (Dec 24, 2012)

yayyyyy and both girls!!! Hope were gonna get some pics


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats.  I hope they both transition back to mom.  Looking forward to pics.


----------



## mdavenport121 (Dec 26, 2012)

Good news!! I got Granny's kids to take some milk out of her this afternoon. We will keep trying until she takes them. The weather was nice enough today for me to get some pictures. They aren't coming out of the barn much. We got 3 in of snow yesterday and it has stayed below 30 degrees today.

#1 Granny's Kid - Doe







#2 Granny's Kid - Doe







Granny and Oreo's kids - 3 Does and 1 Buck
The two standing up in the first picture are Granny's/


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 26, 2012)

Awwww. Man. They are soooo cute together.


----------



## Fluffygal (Dec 26, 2012)

huggably cute kids


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Dec 28, 2012)

Granny finally took one of her kids. This morning I was concerned because one was not eating the bottle. I kept it away from the mom for about 4 hours. When I put her back with Granny, she went to eating. I am so relieved. I tried to get the other to eat tonight from Granny, but to no avail. She follows me around like a little puppy dog. We have decided to name the babies "Thing One" and "Thing Two".


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

They are so cute 

I thought Granny would have 4 kids for sure...she was huge!


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm glad she didn't have four. I couldn't imagine having to bottle feeding 4 babies.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 29, 2012)

They are all so adorable!  Even if they are Boers.


----------

